

Livefyre Sidenotes brings annotations to the rest of the web. Genius. - gobengo
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/16/livefyre-sidenotes/

======
anigbrowl
Hasn't this been tried multiple times already by other vendors? It's a cool
idea, but I'm not sure why this will succeed where other attempts failed.

